

Breaking the 1000ms Time to Glass Mobile Barrier [presentation/video] - Chris_Newton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il4swGfTOSM

======
Chris_Newton
This is a talk by Ilya Grigorik of Google’s Make The Web Fast team, presenting
a lot of hard data about the negative effects of slow loading web pages, the
mechanics of downloading and rendering pages, which parts of those mechanics
can cause significant delays (particularly on mobile networks), and practical
techniques to mitigate these.

It’s somewhat focussed on US carriers and 3G/4G networks in places, but
probably relevant to anyone working on a web app and particularly on a web app
with a significant mobile-user market.

